# Glazing in a tube



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Tube of '33' fits in your caulk gun
Anybody use it?


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Tube of '33' fits in your caulk gun
> Anybody use it?


Dap has a latex glazing in a tube but the 33 is an oil based product and not avialable in a tube, at least I didn't see it on their web site. I haven't used the Dap product but I tried one made by Macklenburg/Duncan a long time ago and wasn't impressed. I have however used regular high grade caulk(Dap 230) to reglaze windows with good results. You don't get that nice beveled look that you do with real glazing but it's faster and does a good job of sealing.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Tube of '33' fits in your caulk gun
> Anybody use it?


nah...wonder if it would be a time saver? if so...I'm game


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> nah...wonder if it would be a time saver?


That's the idea anyway
But there's the marketing dept. world and then there is the real world...lol


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Dap 33 in a cordless caulk gun could be a LOT faster, especially for someone like me who does not do glazing every day or even weekly...
r


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I have used the stuff in a tube before. It takes a while to get used to and to be able to apply it without having to re-tool it. It can be done though. The faster dry time with the water borne product is also nice, but I question the longevity of a latex glaze. If you are already good at using the putty don't switch to the tubes... it will be like learning to glaze all over again.


----------



## johnleeke (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never found putty in a tube that worked better than the wide variety that comes in cans. See "Putty Analysis" over at Historic HomeWorks:


----------

